# Where to start studying... (PE Power)



## Kovz (Aug 7, 2014)

I am feeling a little overwhelmed. I just dropped a lot of money on all these books but I'm not sure where to start. I am planning on sitting for the April 2015 exam for Electrical Power.

I have the following books in my possession:

- The Electrical Engineers Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam - Graffeo

- 2014 NEC Handbook with tabs

- 2012 NESC

- PPI Power Reference Manual - Camara (EPRM)

- Power System Analysis - Grainger &amp; Stevenson

- Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems - Wilidi

- Spin-up - 5 Sample Exams

- NCEES Power Sample Questions

- Complex Imaginary Vol. 1-4

- Homemade binder with tabs for each topic on the exam

I just don't know where to begin. Should I start working practice problems? Do I really need to read all these books from cover to cover? How do I know what reference material to put in my binder?

Should I work practice problems in the books themselves or on seperate notebook paper?

Basically I am looking for guidance as to where to start studying. Please help...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2014)

I would suggest starting by taking the NCEES sample exam questions. Perhaps not in a mock exam format but at your own pace. Work them from start to finish (without checking your answers) and then see how you did. This will give you an initial idea of what areas you should focus on in the beginning. Then try reinforcing your weak areas. Next maybe start taking the SU or CI exams and again, see how you do and what you need to work on. As you go through your references searching for solutions, start tabbing things that you've gone back to so it's easier to find next time. This by no means is the sole way to go about it, but I think would be a good place to start. I certainly wouldn't go through all those references cover to cover as some of the material isn't applicable. Once you have a good month of this routine, you'll probably be surprised at how many helpful tabs you've added to your materials. That's when they really become "useful" in my opinion. Good luck! :thumbs:


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 7, 2014)

Are you taking a PE review course? I took the GA Tech course. Between work, family, and working course problems it took about 2 months. After that I felt good about the core concepts but also knew where I needed to focus. I spent the last two months working CI, SU, and NCEES exams. I worked about 1 sample test per weekend and then I'd use weeknights to dig deeper into problems I was weak on. Of course, I finished college in 1988 and had a lot to catch up on. Fox3's advice is sound whether you take a review course or not.


----------



## Kovz (Aug 8, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> Are you taking a PE review course? I took the GA Tech course. Between work, family, and working course problems it took about 2 months. After that I felt good about the core concepts but also knew where I needed to focus. I spent the last two months working CI, SU, and NCEES exams. I worked about 1 sample test per weekend and then I'd use weeknights to dig deeper into problems I was weak on. Of course, I finished college in 1988 and had a lot to catch up on. Fox3's advice is sound whether you take a review course or not.




I am not planning on taking a review course. Long story short, I took one for the FE back in 2011 and did not care for it. It felt too fast paced for me. I failed the FE that time. I studied on my own for 7 months and just recently passed it in July '14, so I feel I am capable of studying on my own.

Being that I just passed the FE last month, my brain is still sharp and I am still in study mode and motivated. I just wasn't sure where to begin with all of this information. Thank you for the advice KnightFox and KatyLied.

Does the PE exam follow the NCEES specifications in order of which questions are asked. For example the first topic on the NCEES spec is instrument transformers. Should I expect the first question on the exam to be about instrument transformers?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2014)

No. It will not be sequential as compared to the specifications.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 8, 2014)

You might not even have a CT question....measurement and instrumentation may make up 7.5% of the test, which is 6 questions. Measurement and instrumentation could include include insulation testing, watt meters, ground resistance testing, which require different skills than CTs. If I were you, I wouldn't focus on spending 7.5% of your time studying this topic. Take a sample exam, figure out what categories you may need to spend time studying. Don't just learn how to do a problem, try to change the approach to problems. For example if a problem only asks you to find a magnitude, try to find the phase angle as well....the exam may ask for both or just phase angle, or may require you to work backwards.

The other thing you could get a relaying protection question (10% of exam), where you may not need to know everything about CTs, but there may be a power transformer and CT involved, that you need to pull from multiple 'toolboxes'.

I guess, my point is, don't try to predict what questions you will see on the exam or how many you will have. Also, as you work problems, if you needed to look stuff up in your reference material, tab it. If there is overlapping information in multiple references, figure out which one is best for that topic, and make a note of it, possibly tab both, but definitely pick a favorite. If you needed an equation, or a diagram, make a set of crib sheets so hopefully you don't even need to reach for text books (and maybe make notes about which reference has additional information).

From specification document:

A. Measurement and Instrumentation 7.5%

1. Instrument transformers
2. Wattmeters
3. VOM metering
4. Insulation testing
5. Ground resistance testing

Protection 10%
1. Overcurrent protection
2. Protective relaying
3. Protective devices (e.g., fuses, breakers, reclosers)
4. Coordination


----------



## Kovz (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the information guys. So it sounds like I should just dive into the sample problems from NCEES, S-U, and CI and start tabbing references as I go.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 8, 2014)

That's what I did and it worked. Just don't write in

Sample test books, so you can do them over and over. I did all of SU, CI, and NCEES at least 7 or eight times in 6 months.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 8, 2014)

The other thing you should think about is pitfalls to solving problems. The possible answers on the exam are not always obviously wrong. Sometimes if a problem requires you to divide by sqrt(3), thy will offer an answer that is correct, one that forgot the sqrt(3), and one where the sqrt(3) is incorrectly multiplied. Unless you know the correct place to put the sqrt(3), you may not get that problem right. Leading/lagging is another place where there could be a lot 'trip-up' opportunities.


----------



## iwire (Aug 8, 2014)

I would recommended to go through a round of reading thru all the materials, get familiar with the books and tabbed it. You could have all the answers in front of you, if you don't know where to find it, it don't matter.

Read thru the materials

Tabbed it

Organized the materials

Do the sample exams

Understanding most of the subjects..


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 8, 2014)

Kovz said:


> Thanks for the information guys. So it sounds like I should just dive into the sample problems from NCEES, S-U, and CI and start tabbing references as I go.


Yes. Also initially, as you work through these tests, don't worry about trying to work these under actual test time limits. Focus on understanding-as the others have mentioned. As you work through them you will better understand the next sample test and "speed" will come naturally. In addition, you may think that some of the C&amp;I and SU problems are easier than what you think the actual test problems will be. That may be for some of them but the repetition and somewhat narrow focus of those questions will drive home basic concepts. And you may see that actual test problems are similar. Remember those test problems are designed to be worked in 6 minutes or less.


----------



## Kovz (Aug 11, 2014)

Good advice everyone. Thank you. Today is the start of a new week and I am officially starting my studying. I have about 8 months to prepare for the April '15 exam.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 11, 2014)

You will do fine. One last point and I will shut up. Google is your friend. There may be some topics that aren't in your references. If they aren't, search on the internet. You may get more than you want but sort through it and include copies of the best in your notes. Check back in here as you progress. This place was invaluable to me as I prepared. Good luck!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 11, 2014)

The other thing I thought about it....the School of PE notes problem sets are very good about asking questions in different ways that requires the same skills, but may be applied slightly different. This was especially true for the NEC portion where there are lots of exceptions and seemingly contradictory statements.


----------



## Kovz (Aug 11, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> You will do fine. One last point and I will shut up. Google is your friend. There may be some topics that aren't in your references. If they aren't, search on the internet. You may get more than you want but sort through it and include copies of the best in your notes. Check back in here as you progress. This place was invaluable to me as I prepared. Good luck!






Good call. I will certainily use all of this advice. Thanks!


----------



## skhedr (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Guys!

I'm gonna take the next PE Exam "Electrical Power", on Oct 2014, in Houston, Texas and I'm looking for study mate or group
If you know any body interested email me on this email: [email protected]
However, If any of you can share with me his notes or materials it will be highly appreciated

Wishing you all the best, Pray for me!!

Have a great weekend,
Samir


----------



## Kovz (Oct 30, 2014)

Just to update this thread from when I started it a few months ago. I started out my studying by doing 40 problems from the NCEES Sample exam. This gave me an idea of how the test format will be.

I then decided to start the Spin-Up exams. I got about halfway through the 5 exams and then my company told me they would pay for a review course. So I signed up for the George Tech review course. I watched all the lectures (which were pretty boring).

After I finished the GA Tech review course I went back and completed the rest of the Spin-Up exams.

I started the Complex Imaginary exams yesterday and I plan on finishing those by the end of November. I try do about 20 problems a day. I'm going to do the NCEES sample test after that.

About 6 months left before the exam now. I feel like I'm making good progress though. I just hope it's enough to pass the first time. I'm having a hard time finding studying time with my wife and I both working full time, an 18 month old child at home, and my wife attending 8 hours of class/week for her Masters degree,


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 30, 2014)

With the time you have left I would say that is a good plan. Aside from incorporating some of the advice that's already been given I strongly recommend spending time organizing your reference material. I basically ended up using the GA Tech way of organization and added in completed sample problems and internet material. I actually ended up buying an additional 3 ring binder to go with the one from GA Tech - even added in additonal sections on VFD's, PLC's, harmonics, etc. At the beginning of each section I added a list of problems pertinent to that material. Basically a cross reference that allowed me to quickly locate problems in CI, Spin-up, and NCEES. This may have been redundant and overly anal considering I had already worked/completed problems but it worked for me. Added in very thorough formula/cheat sheets combined with other other reference books. It took me about two weeks to pull all that together. Material organization is just as important as knowing how to work a variety of problems.


----------



## Kovz (Oct 30, 2014)

Sound advice. I have a homemade 3-ring binder that I have been adding info in. If I can't find it in my reference books, I look it up online and print it then add to my binder.

Honestly I have found the most helpful reference thus far is the Engineers Guide to Passing the PE by Graffeo. I have been highlighting, writing notes, and tabbing things as I go through practice problems.

I also get a lot of use out of the NCEES FE Reference Manual.

I haven't found much use from either of these books yet:

Power System Analysis - Grainger &amp; Stevenson

Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems - Wilidi


----------



## EEgator PE (Oct 30, 2014)

The Graffeo book was pretty helpful on the Oct 2014 PE. It had a few things in it that none of my other references had and saved me on a couple of questions.

I also took the Wildi book in and it was somewhat helpful on the motors questions.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 31, 2014)

The Graffeo book was helpful in the April 2014 exam also. It's a good supplement to some of the other references. I took in the Grainger/Stevenson book but did not need it. I actually ordered the Wildi book after I took the April exam. The explanations are very clear and if I had not passed I do think it would have been helpful. Awhile back another forum member listed relevant chapters. Worth searching for that. No need to plow through the entire book.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 31, 2014)

I made notes and a couple of 3 ring binders. Funny thing is I didn't really use them much. By writing out everything and copying it from my books, I knew exactly what book to look in versus searching my notes.


----------



## Kovz (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I'll do a search for those Wildi chapters to use.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Here it is:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23688&amp;hl=wildi


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 31, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23688&amp;hl=wildi


That's the one. I'd add chapter 31 (PLC's) to that list. Just in case.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 31, 2014)

One other thing. I don't recommend spending to much time on the NESC. What's in the GA Tech course should be sufficient along with reviewing the NESC's table of contents and introduction. GA Tech's NEC section is also pretty good in that it tells you key areas to study. The best source for the NEC is Complex Imaginary's Electrical Code Drill Book. It has 300 drill problems which will familiarize you with the NEC Code. The intro also gives you a very simple but effective strategy for reducing the time it takes to find an answer. I only had time to work about 100 but was still well prepared for the PE's NEC questions.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Regarding the Grainger book, I actually found an older edition of the book that was only written by Grainger (no Stevenson). O found that book to be much more helpful than the more recent edition. If you search here a bit I believe I referenced the exact book in another thread.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 31, 2014)

Finally make sure you read spin-Up's intro where it tells you a great strategy on efficenty working through test problems.


----------



## EEgator PE (Oct 31, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> One other thing. I don't recommend spending to much time on the NESC. What's in the GA Tech course should be sufficient along with reviewing the NESC's table of contents and introduction. GA Tech's NEC section is also pretty good in that it tells you key areas to study. The best source for the NEC is Complex Imaginary's Electrical Code Drill Book. It has 300 drill problems which will familiarize you with the NEC Code. The intro also gives you a very simple but effective strategy for reducing the time it takes to find an answer. I only had time to work about 100 but was still well prepared for the PE's NEC questions.


The CI NEC Drill book was worthwhile too. I found the problems to be of the same difficulty as the Oct 2014 PE and very helpful for studying that part of test.


----------



## Wheretostart (Dec 2, 2014)

Kovz said:


> I am feeling a little overwhelmed. I just dropped a lot of money on all these books but I'm not sure where to start. I am planning on sitting for the April 2015 exam for Electrical Power.
> 
> I have the following books in my possession:
> 
> ...


I don't understand.... why not to take the October 2014 one first, instead of giving a really long shot for April 2015.....


----------



## Kovz (Dec 2, 2014)

Wheretostart said:


> I don't understand.... why not to take the October 2014 one first, instead of giving a really long shot for April 2015.....




Well for one thing, I didn't find out that I passed the FE until July 10th, 2014. By this time, the registration for approval for the state I am taking the PE (Ohio) was already closed for the October exam.

Second, I posted that in early August, shortly after getting most of my study materials in the mail. That is not nearly enough time for me to prepare for this exam. Between working full time, having a wife who also works full time and attending school for her masters, and a 20 month old kid at home, my time is limited. Most of my studying takes place at work during slow periods, at lunch, or staying later after work. I figured giving myself 8+ month to study will be my best bet for passing the first time (I hope). I try pacing myself to about an 1-2 hours per day worth of studying.

I have completed the GA Tech Review course, 40 questions out the NCEES Sample exam, all 5 Spin-Up exams, all 4 Complex Imaginary exams, and I am just starting the Complex Imaginary NEC Drill book today. I am pretty happy with the references I have and continue adding information to my homemade binder. But I still feel like there is a lot of work to do before I feel confident in taking the exam. I have about 4.5 months left to prepare.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 2, 2014)

Kovz said:


> Well for one thing, I didn't find out that I passed the FE until July 10th, 2014. By this time, the registration for approval for the state I am taking the PE (Ohio) was already closed for the October exam.
> 
> Second, I posted that in early August, shortly after getting most of my study materials in the mail. That is not nearly enough time for me to prepare for this exam. Between working full time, having a wife who also works full time and attending school for her masters, and a 20 month old kid at home, my time is limited. Most of my studying takes place at work during slow periods, at lunch, or staying later after work.



I can't imagine why feel you busy ;-)



Kovz said:


> Well for one thing, I didn't find out that I passed the FE until July 10th, 2014. By this time, the registration for approval for the state I am taking the PE (Ohio) was already closed for the October exam.



Why are you taking Ohio, your location is listed as Pittsburgh?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 2, 2014)

Just another thought for you...CI has a bunch of videos on their website that are free and make for a nice break or lunch time viewing, not putting pencil to paper, but the info was worthwhile and straight to the point


----------



## Kovz (Dec 2, 2014)

cupojoe PE said:


> I can't imagine why feel you busy ;-)
> Why are you taking Ohio, your location is listed as Pittsburgh?


Haha, tell me about it!

Well to make a long story short, I am originally from Ohio (NE), but moved to Pittsburgh (SW PA) after I graduated college. It's only about an hour away. I passed the FE in the state of PA. However, Pennsylvania requires 4 years of experience AFTER receiving the passing score for the FE. In Ohio, there is no such law... you only need 4 years of experience and to have passed the FE at some point. I passed the FE in July '14. I have 6 years of experience. So I can sit for the exam in Ohio, get licensed there, and apply for reciprocity in PA after my 4 years waiting period, but at least I won't have to take the exam again. I figured it was best to get the exam over and done with now while I am still in study mode from the FE.

I was informed of this "loophole" by an instructor of an FE review course.



Judowolf PE said:


> Just another thought for you...CI has a bunch of videos on their website that are free and make for a nice break or lunch time viewing, not putting pencil to paper, but the info was worthwhile and straight to the point


Thanks for the info! I was unaware of that. I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## iwire (Dec 5, 2014)

Another thing, after been talking to a few test takers (Oct cycle), understanding how to use NEC code book. You will be surprised a lot of EEs graduated never open a NEC book before.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 7, 2014)

iwire said:


> Another thing, after been talking to a few test takers (Oct cycle), understanding how to use NEC code book. You will be surprised a lot of EEs graduated never open a NEC book before.


The IAEI has a series of study guides available for there electrical inspector program. They are more advanced than mike holt books and hold your hand less but will leave you with a superior code knowledge base. I also memorized the NEC table of contents to save time. It also helps you know where to look for anwsers.


----------



## Kovz (Dec 8, 2014)

iwire said:


> Another thing, after been talking to a few test takers (Oct cycle), understanding how to use NEC code book. You will be surprised a lot of EEs graduated never open a NEC book before.




I use the NEC code book at work in the construction design field that I'm in. But I also bought the Complex Imaginary NEC Drill book. So far I've worked through 75 of those problems. I don't know if I'll bother going through all 300, as I am already feeling pretty confident in code related questions.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 8, 2014)

The complex imaginary code drill is pretty boring, but I actually forced my way thru it twice. I did 25 problems a night and it was not too bad.


----------

